# EVGA 3060 Hashrate?



## kamtheminer (Aug 27, 2021)

Looking to buy an RTX 3060 from someone but hearing mixed reviews on hashrate on Ethereum. Model number is 12G-P5-3657-KR. This is non LHR, right? Thanks in advance!

Stock settings seem to be around 24 Mhs but reading I might be able to overclock to 50 Mhs. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 30, 2021)

Most recent cards are now LHR by design. I posted a piece from message from viet nam over a XFX radeon card with no video ports at all

no resale value at all to me


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> Most recent cards are now LHR by design. I posted a piece from message from viet nam over a XFX radeon card with no video ports at all
> 
> no resale value at all to me


Thats a asic, Asus, Sapphire make mining asics.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 30, 2021)

kamtheminer said:


> Looking to buy an RTX 3060 from someone but hearing mixed reviews on hashrate on Ethereum. Model number is 12G-P5-3657-KR. This is non LHR, right? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Stock settings seem to be around 24 Mhs but reading I might be able to overclock to 50 Mhs.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Do not buy a card just to mine at this point (or with mining being a large reason of purchasing.)

Ignoring that it's more than likely LHR and awful for mining, ETH will not be profitable to mine come December.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 31, 2021)

I applaud the LHR initiative was this make more cards for gaming as miners will balk at buying them


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Sep 1, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Do not buy a card just to mine at this point (or with mining being a large reason of purchasing.)
> 
> Ignoring that it's more than likely LHR and awful for mining, ETH will not be profitable to mine come December.


Its already not profitable unless you bought in early since the cost of entering the mining market is too high(and risky) given the price of non-castrated video cards and the difficulty of acquiring the other hardware to go with it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Do not buy a card just to mine at this point (or with mining being a large reason of purchasing.)
> 
> Ignoring that it's more than likely LHR and awful for mining, ETH will not be profitable to mine come December.



Im glad


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 4, 2021)

I have a rig of 6 running, they get about 47 MH/s and use just about 100W when properly tweaked. That is if they are the non-LHR or V2 version.


----------

